
Ask HN: What is your take on the theory of disruption? - bobosha
Following the scathing takedowns of Clay Christensen&#x27;s theory by Jill Lepore[1] and now by King and Baatartogtokh[2].<p>Has it changed your viewpoint on the idea that something cheap(er) <i>and</i> good enough can upend existing business behemoths?<p>Here is a nice summary article [3]<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;2014&#x2F;06&#x2F;23&#x2F;the-disruption-machine<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sloanreview.mit.edu&#x2F;article&#x2F;how-useful-is-the-theory-of-disruptive-innovation&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chronicle.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;The-Undoing-of-Disruption&#x2F;233101&#x2F;?key=QD1yIFY4MSBAMX9naz5HMD8HaCNvMR5yYXMba3kiblpTGA==
======
petra
Thanks for the chronicle article. Great one.

